# Favorite Batman



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Who is your favorite Batman?

*Adam West*









*Michael Keaton*









*Val Kilmer*









*George Clooney*









*Christian Bale*


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I was going to do this as a poll but I either couldnt find the option or I'm not permitted with my new found newbie-ism


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well in my honest opion my favriot Batman movie would be the new one and Batman Beyond with Batgirl, Robin and of course Batman... other then that I havn't seen or didn't really like the other ones... (Adam West needs not be mentioned as batman, just say batman and you see West's face floating in front of your eyes...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Christian Bale is the definitive Batman. I can think of no one better, even of his predecessors that brings more to the role than he does. His turn as Patrick Bateman in *American Psycho *proves his ability to play unhinged characters to total perfection. The Dark Knight has more issues in his lfe than many of his enemies. I was never convinced that West, Kilmer or Clooney were right to play The Bat and as for Keaton, he was more or less a fill in until Bale could take up the cowl some years later. As my buddy Raxl sez, they finally got it right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed Clay, Adam West, what else could be added...
Though, I'm surprised you can remember him...

Haven't seen the new one, but so far for me is Keaton.
He played a little darker version for me, a bit closer to the comic...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Jeff, you need to see *Batman Begins.* I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had tunnel vision forthe last couple of years.
I've only been watching Horror movies and lost sight of eveything else.
On your reccomendation I'll put forth the effort to see it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Jeff, you need to see *Batman Begins.* I can't recommend it enough.


Gotta agree with Sin here. Batman Begins IS THE batman movie.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Gotta go with everyone else... Hate to follow the crowd and all, but the crowd's right. Bale is Batman.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Gotta agree too, Bale really made the character for me. 
Yes West is Iconic as Batman and will probably always be identifiable to the chatacter but Bale, he really put his stamp on it and is now known as *Batman* to me.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I love George Clooney, but Bale is the best Batman. 

FE you MUST see Batman Begins, I would rate it very high on my list of favorite movies. You could sneak it in with all the horror movies, there are bats all over this movie, plus it's dark. There's some light comedy, but not like the previous 4 movies or TV show.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, Bale, by far.

Let's all do our best to forget about Adam West, shall we?

Clooney, despite my vast difference in opinion about all things political, I really like, and wanted to really like, as Batman. 
I can still remember when I saw the trailer, and saw the shot of Bane throwing the Bat-signal off the police HQ. I knew when I saw that, there was no way that movie could suck.Then I saw the movie. 

Keaton was fine, but I didn't care for the Burton films all that much. The batmobile has...machine guns?

Kilmer, for what it's worth, was reportedly Bat creator Bob Kane's favorite.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

RAXL said:


> .
> 
> Let's all do our best to forget about Adam West, shall we?


Well RAXL to me its not so much as Adam West was a serious Batman, well in those days he was, but its great to see the 60's cheese.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

There's just something about that show, it makes me cringe. 
I just can't get into the spirit of it, for whatever reason.
Never could.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

BAM! POW! ZAP! 

That have anything to do with it?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I couldnt get into the second or third one, I dont think I have seen either all the way through.. dont plan on seeing the next one.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Adam West isn't so much a serious Batman but just the lines and how serious they were.

'How did you crack that safe Batman?'

'Well commisiner I used my crack a safe in 30 seconds box.'

'Stail safe crackers batman its a good thing you had that!'

'Indeed robin, now I'm going to figure out the last three minets of this episode where we well rush in and either beat up the bad guys with a variety of *kapows!* and *Blamo's* or be placed in a easily escapable sitchuation which well leave everyone on edge.'


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Adam West is the real Batman !! hehe

I gotta say I hated Batman Begins with the kung-fu nonsense.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I'll have to chime in with Christian Bale as the best all time caped crusader. (and I loved him in Reign of Fire too) I liked most of the Batman movies, but after seeing Batman Begins, none other can compare. We have all of them on DVD, but only watch Begins. (even though I adore Val, he sucks as Batman. Michael Keaten did better than I thought he would. His Bruce Wayne was most believable. But the kick-ass off-road "river jumper" might have had a lot to do with the fact that I adore Batman Begins!)


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

At this time I would have to say Bale, but I had a huge thing for Michael Keaton and that first movie when it came out. Had posters all over my wall for a few months.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

lady_bee said:


> At this time I would have to say Bale, but I had a huge thing for Michael Keaton and that first movie when it came out. Had posters all over my wall for a few months.


I can take that obsession and raise ya... I actually dressed up as Batman and went out on patrol, beat that


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

ghostie said:


> I'll have to chime in with Christian Bale as the best all time caped crusader. (and I loved him in Reign of Fire too)


Ever see *American Psycho?* His stint as Parick Bateman was off the wall. I'll bet this movie weighed heavily in their decision to cast Bale as The Bat. If you haven't seen it, go out and get it today! Recommended Family Viewing!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Sinister, thanks for the tip. I've heard he did an exceptional job in that role...but I think I like him better as a good guy! (I will netflix it though, thanks for the reminder)


----------

